# Need help with stairs



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

OK here is my situation:

I have to build stairs for a deck but I can't figure the correct rise and run, I'm having a brain fart and it's driving me nuts!!!  PLEASE HELP :notworthy 

Here is the guide lines I have to follow:

Total rise 6'-3" or 75"
Total run 5'-5" or 65" keep in mind that the run can only be adjusted by a few inches for access under deck.

2x12 stringer at that angle ends up at a 45* 
2x10 treads
I have to keep a 10" step and a max of 8" rise.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats a mighty thin tread Kemosoby.

It works out to 10 risers at 7 1/2" and 9 treads at 7 1/4".

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> OK here is my situation:
> 
> I have to build stairs for a deck but I can't figure the correct rise and run, I'm having a brain fart and it's driving me nuts!!!  PLEASE HELP :notworthy
> 
> ...


N.E., Can't do it, you need more run distance.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

jmic said:


> N.E., Can't do it, you need more run distance. Will not meet code! For 75" of height you will have 10 risers @ 7.5 inches and 9 treads @ 10" will require at least 90 " for the run.


Yes your right on Joe, it works out perfectly:thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## onhitch (Mar 12, 2006)

use a spiral stair case


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

onhitch said:


> use a spiral stair case


Stripper pole with OSHA approved harness would be quicker to install and acend/decend:w00t: :laughing: :jester:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

My original thought was a 4x8 sheet of pressure treated plywood just tacked on to the deck (no math, no cutting, etc...) just tell the customer it's one of those new fancy ramps...:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

He's in NC, most of the folks there can't spell 'code'. Sorry but I have a second home there + lived there for 4 yrs, You can still get by there by making your mark and being listed in the family Bible.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

IHI said:


> Stripper pole with OSHA approved harness would be quicker to install and acend/decend:w00t: :laughing: :jester:


NOT a good Idea my customer is a 60 year old female :w00t:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> He's in NC, most of the folks there can't spell 'code'. Sorry but I have a second home there + lived there for 4 yrs, You can still get by there by making your mark and being listed in the family Bible.


Who me Im in connecticut see
<----


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> NOT a good Idea my customer is a 60 year old female :w00t:


Tell her to practice sliding down...head first, after a few times the "anti-gravity" position will start to reverse the effects 60yrs of normal gravity...might just look like a totally different gal when your done:w00t: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> He's in NC, most of the folks there can't spell 'code'. Sorry but I have a second home there + lived there for 4 yrs, You can still get by there by making your mark and being listed in the family Bible.


....and your point is?:laughing:


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

can you head off a couple joists to get more run by creating an "L" effect with winding treads? Inset into the existing deck? Did I need to mention adding a post or two? Don't know if your access below is in the way of the needed supports/posts.


----------



## joedonuts (Jun 1, 2006)

theworx said:


> My original thought was a 4x8 sheet of pressure treated plywood just tacked on to the deck (no math, no cutting, etc...) just tell the customer it's one of those new fancy ramps...:laughing:


put some of that black traction tape on it too:thumbsup:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

joedonuts said:


> put some of that black traction tape on it too:thumbsup:


No,No, No. That would ruin the water slide effect when it rains. People pay good money to go to a waterslide park and you could use that as a good selling feature!!!


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

OK guys, I figured it out and hour after I posted:thumbsup: Save all those ingenious ideas for another thread:blink:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> OK here is my situation:
> 
> I have to build stairs for a deck but I can't figure the correct rise and run, I'm having a brain fart and it's driving me nuts!!!  PLEASE HELP :notworthy
> 
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

A+Carpenter said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


What are YOU laughing about??? Tell me the:
Length of total span that would meet code?
Number of treads? 
Number of Risers? 
Size of treads?
Size of risers?

This is for A+ or crosswinds or whatever he's calling himself today.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Bob, but you do need more run...a 7-1/4 inch tread isn't a lot. The rule I learned on was 7/11....especially if they are older. You may want to box a landing like snapper was talking about if you can find the room. If you are having the mental block on stairs, take the rise and divide by 7, + or - til you get a number that comes out even allowing for the top landing as a step. the run is divided by 11 or 10, or whatever works out to get a tread depth. If you have really steep stairs, then you have to work with it to see what will fit...depending on your code (if you have one) it will dictate rise and run.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> What are YOU laughing about??? Tell me the:
> Length of total span that would meet code?
> Number of treads?
> Number of Risers?
> ...


This wont meet code at all the way you have the numbers posted. As far as the math it is posted above. 


Dude WHAT the heck is your PROBLEM. All i did was post some smileys. I have had only 2 names on this site. AdamMieder and A+Carpenter. Im sure Nathan can validate that for you.


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 18, 2006)

you say you figured it out but what did you come up with? fill us in


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

vinylguy said:


> you say you figured it out but what did you come up with? fill us in


Extended stringer to 7'-6"

10 risers 71/2"

9 treads 10"

Angle is roughly 37.6 deg.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?:laughing:


----------



## KBN (Jul 6, 2006)

*Stairs*

Stringer Angle - 46.08 Deg.
Riser Height - 7-1/2"
Risers - 10 Ea
Treads - 9 Ea
Tread Size - 7-1/4"
Stringer Length - 93-11/16"


----------



## randr (Jul 27, 2006)

10 risers at 7 1/2 inches 
6 treads at 11" (2- 2x6) makes rise 75" and run 66"


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

randr said:


> 10 risers at 7 1/2 inches
> 6 treads at 11" (2- 2x6) makes rise 75" and run 66"



Watch that bottom step, it's a doozy.:laughing:


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

KBN said:


> Stringer Angle - 46.08 Deg.
> Riser Height - 7-1/2"
> Risers - 10 Ea
> Treads - 9 Ea
> ...


How do you get 46.08° with a 7.5” rise and 10” run?

I get 36.87°


----------

